# advice flat roof



## MrNoMaintenance (Jun 23, 2006)

First, I should say that I am a professional property manager and not an expert on roofing, however I have had the misfortune one might say of having to work with (manage) flat roofing. These days when you’re talking residential flat roofs I usually run for the hills. Generally speaking, they are a major pain in the butt to keep from leaking, mostly because commercial grade materials are not used --- more expensive and more difficult to get for the average home owner.

Given the experience that I have with maintaining a flat roof, I have found the neoprene membrane or built up tar and gravel to work the best. There are other types and in the end what you really want is a type that uses a heat bonded seam.

If you’re thinking neoprene, you may be able to get a deal on a pond liner membrane that measures 10 by 20 and then not have a single seam to worry about. If you do go this route you’ll have to ensure the liner is also UV resistant.

Is your flat roof level or sloped slightly to shed water to one side?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

In as few words as possible.....no. Your roofing system is garbage. Have a pro install a rubber or modified, or pvc or T&G low slope system, but never mineral rooll roofing. I would not waste another nickel on the system yu have now.


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks MrNo, yeah i know a flat roof is prone to leaking and i would not have went that route, but the roofer that was helping me assured me that we could put it up and would not leak, which we did take our time and i feel pretty confident about our work. Its flat with two ends angled down about four foot and shingled, the other two ends meet the house and the garage. And i did entertain putting a membrane over it, but it is expensive. Did'nt think about a pond liner, that sounds like it would have work very well. But anyway in my original post, i was just wondering if that would be the best way to cover the seams to help keep water out. 

And Aaron thats for the encouragement, i thought this was a "do it yourself" site not go hire a pro site. I can't very well rip it off and start over.


----------



## MrNoMaintenance (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry, to answer your question, no it’s not the “proper” way to do it but probably the easiest and least expensive way to try before starting over. As I’m sure you already know, there will be no guarantees of how long that will last. I mentioned the pond liner only because it’s made of a slightly different material, typically thinner and because of that, cheaper. With a 10 by 20 roof, I think it’s small enough that I wouldn’t totally discount the idea of re-doing the roof again yourself. Maybe patch it now to buy you more time to find a better solution than what you have now and that also fits the budget.


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks again, i'm sure that it will be fine for a few years. Its rained really hard a few time since i put it up and no leaks, but i know that does'nt say much, we'll see what happens this winter when we get about 6 inches of snow and ice up there, lol. if it does'nt hold up i'll go with the liner.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

sedwick said:


> And Aaron thats for the encouragement, i thought this was a "do it yourself" site not go hire a pro site. I can't very well rip it off and start over.



Ok then. There is no good advice I can give you if you insist on doing it yourself. 

None of the quality low slope solutions are DIY. 

As far as low slopes being prone to leakage....only if you had a bad installer, LION.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

For a DIY id recomend a peel&stick modified like Polyglass or Flintlastic or even GAF Liberty. its best to install a two ply roof meaning a layer of self adheard base sheet " or ice&water shield. then the self adheard cap sheet. laps are also peel and stick "no tar,torches or mastic". the edge metal or drip edge should be between the plies and should be primed with a bituthene primer. the roof you discribe sounds like a short term roof to me. do your roofing homework next time and good luck.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------

